# QUINCY COMPETITION



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:eyebrows: 

I think we need a new photo contest - I had Logan cut short yesterday and I asked the Breeder to take off his beard & long hair on his face, as I could never see his cute face. Although it seems to have taken away his "Hav" look, I absolutely LOVE it, and cant stop kissing his face. Now we can really see his eyebrows!!

Anyone else have some competition for Quincy(king of the eyebrows) and Logan????


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How cute Laurie, I love the cut. I don't know how I have three havs and not a one has the eyebrows. ound: What was I thinking:frusty: 

I love his colors


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the puppy cuts! I actually prefer it! Freddie has the eyebrows, i will post a pic later.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He is the biggest Love bug and I always hated it cause I could never really see his face, I am so glad I did it!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh how precious!

I wish Gucci had eyebrows, but she doesn't. His face is just precious  No wonder you can't stop kissin' him!

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I suspect I'll be able to post some "eyebrow" pics, since it appears both my little guys have them. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, as I was typing this I WAS thinking of you and the fact that you will be able to post two competing eyebrow pups! Any new pics yet?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, Logan is so cute. I love the cut. 
My girls don't have eyebrows but Sedona has some extremely long eyelashes!

Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick doesn't have any eyebrows...  But Logan sure looks cute in his new 'do!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG Julie is just going to LOVE this Laurie.

Logan looks adorable.

I need to get some new pictures but here are a couple of Monte for the competition.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*I LOVE MONTE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have I mentioned that yet, Leeann??!!?? ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gosh - that is just too cute when the hair is pulled back!!! I love to be able to see their faces!! 
I hope Julie sees this, I have not seen her on for a while, unless I have just been missing her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Quincy is so cute! He looks pretty pleased with it all too!

And Monte is smashing!

Those black & tans with eyebrows are so cute.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My wife wants to cut off Beamers beard but I'm so SCARED... What do u guys think? To beard or not to beard?

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Personally, I love the beards! My vote would be to leave it or make sure it gets trimmed very carefully.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I love the beards and mustatch too, I think they look elegant in full coat. But on the other hand they look so darn cute in a good puppy cuts, and Logan got a really cute puppy cut. Brady is another example of a really cute puppy cut. I know I am leaving someoneout, but you know your baby has a cute puppy cut. I'm still keeping my boys in full coat, I must like the work.:frusty: Laurie I think you are the smart one. Cute and less work.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am gonna have to paint eyebrows on Dora! I do love the eye brow havanese it makes them always look so expressive! Come on everyone, give us more pictures!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I am gonna have to paint eyebrows on Dora! I do love the eye brow havanese it makes them always look so expressive!


LOL!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I LOVE Logan's haircut. He looks adorable. 

Desi has eyebrows. I don't have any closeups, but I think you can see them in this picture. Nico, on the other hand, has no eyebrows. He's lucky if he even has eyes in most of his photos.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love Monte's huge eyebrows! Here's fred's pic, but I keep them short consistant with his puppycut.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

All of your pups look as cute as can be with eyebrows!:eyebrows:I love that look!Laurie thanks for the "shout out"---I've been not feeling well...and on lots of meds.My daughter was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism(the fast one)and needs surgery,and just last week Fri.I found out I have the hypothyroidism(the slow one).If anyone has ever checked the symptoms...it can really mess you up...and unfortunately the hypo type(slow)is pretty common.I'll still try to post a couple pictures in the eyebrow contest.:whoo::eyebrows::whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Julie....get well wishes to you and your daughter! We miss you when you're not "chatting" up a storm!:biggrin1id you cut Quincy too???


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think I read somewhere that the eyebrows came from the famous havanese Fieval- Ch. Katrina's Charmer of Manfred.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, I hope you and your daughter feel better soon! I have hypothyroidism and was diagnosed at the age of 7, which is incredibly rare. So I have been dealing with this for the large majority of my life. To me, it's one of the easiest "diseases" to deal with and besides having to take a pill every day, you can lead a completely normal life... people around me who don't know I have hypothyroidism are always surprised to hear that I have anything at all wrong with me since now that my hormone levels are stable, I lead a normal and active life.

I hope you will become stabilized soon and that your daughter will be better soon as well (I always thought hyperthyroidism was a lot tougher to deal with than hypo so I can understand how stressful this must be for you).

Okay, sorry for the thread hijack. :focus:


Loving all the eyebrow pictures! I think they make a Hav's face that much more expressive. :eyebrows:


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I think I read somewhere that the eyebrows came from the famous havanese Fieval- Ch. Katrina's Charmer of Manfred.


That's consistent with Desi having eyebrows, as he has Fievel in his family tree. Fievel is Nico and Desi's great-great grandsire. Still no eyebrows for Nico, though.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I think I read somewhere that the eyebrows came from the famous havanese Fieval- Ch. Katrina's Charmer of Manfred.


This guy is in Quincy's family tree!Of course Pan too...with his famous brows:eyebrows:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Julie....get well wishes to you and your daughter! We miss you when you're not "chatting" up a storm!:biggrin1id you cut Quincy too???


No cut for Quincy----but I have thought about it---ALOT!I think I could do some serious damage with a pair of scissors!:laugh:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ I'm sending some huge healing hugs to you (((((((Julie))))))) Feel better soon!!! :hug:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, sorry you've been out of commission...hope you both get things under control soon.

I cut Izzy's once and am now letting it grow out. I can't decide whether to cut her eyebrows again or not. Zoey can't see a thing, so I may have to do something for her....I miss seeing their eyes!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, I am so sorry that you guys are ill, I hope it all gets treated & straightened out soon!! Quincy should be helping out a lot!! We all know that he is the eyebrow king!!! 

Linda, I cannot believe Fred, he looks like Logan and his brother Clarks twin!!!
Come on guys - more eyebrows!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie well wishes to you and your daughter. I hope by Laurie starting this thread it gave you a big smile for the day.
I think this shows how much everyone on this forum LOVES Quincy, like any of us can compete with him... but it will be fun trying.
Get well soon, Riley & Monte send lots of havie kisses your way.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Julie,
I am sorry to hear about what both of you are going through. I hope all goes well with the surgery.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie,
I am sorry to hear that you and your daughter aren't feeling well. I was wondering why you were so quiet lately 

Okay, I've got two boys with the eyebrows....Lincoln has a lot, Scout has a little bit....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> All of your pups look as cute as can be with eyebrows!:eyebrows:I love that look!Laurie thanks for the "shout out"---I've been not feeling well...and on lots of meds.My daughter was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism(the fast one)and needs surgery,and just last week Fri.I found out I have the hypothyroidism(the slow one).If anyone has ever checked the symptoms...it can really mess you up...and unfortunately the hypo type(slow)is pretty common.I'll still try to post a couple pictures in the eyebrow contest.:whoo::eyebrows::whoo:


Sending you and your daughter good health wishes! Get well soon! :hug: :hug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie, Sam and I send lots of :hug: and :kiss: to you and Lacy. Hope you both feel better soon.

:focus: 

I'm with Amanda, I'll have to paint some eye brows on Sam. lol


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I love all the puppies with eyebrows! They are so adorable in their puppie cuts. I have to say though that Monte is giving Brady a run for the money on which dog I would most likely steal ound: Now where did I put my map lane:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie, best to you and your daughter. 

Laurie, what are you doing to me girl. now I need a white, a black, a blue,a red and now a Hav with eyebrows!!!!!! maybe I can get a blue with brows...LOL


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Julie, big hugs to you - I hope all works itself out for you. :grouphug:

Laurie, LOVE Logan's new do - he is so cute!! I am seriously considering getting Oreo back into a puppy cut, although I love the full coat. Sigh, decisions...decisions - oh what to do??? lol

The pictures of everyone's pups are so cute - I am loving the eyebrows. Thanks for making me smile today.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

here is my eyebrow guy......:eyebrows:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! I can't believe the pictures! Your dogs are so patient!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YAY - THE EYBROW KING FINALLY POSTED A PICTURE!!!! That Quincy boy - still tops with those eyebrows.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Quincy's ready to cut the back 40 on his Farmall tractor.. Adorable Julie.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very creative Julie. You have such great photo ideas.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:Here is my bar-b-que guyound:
I think his eyebrows are better then Emeril's......but his recipes need some work!ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie, Quincy is SO cute....he takes the best pictures, he should be a doggie model.

And you are SO creative  I'm not sure if I could get Gucci to patiently sit there like that. lol, I'm impressed.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie I'm sending my boys over for a photo session.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo:Send 'em over!Heck---I'll give it a try!:whoo:
Paige's boys are coming:danceaige's boys are coming:danceaige's boys are coming:dance:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder what Monte and Lincoln look like with their brows down?If I put Quincy's hair up,it looks like Monte's pix.Doesn't Monte have long eyebrows too?I bet Lincoln's are really long........Somewhere I posted a beautiful dog I saw when I first came across a hav...it had super long eyebrows

I like how you can see Laurie's Logan's eyes......he looks so ornary!:laugh:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:grouphug: Julie. Hope you are feeling 100% real soon. 
No eyebrows for my guys, but love looking at all your pups. Maybe my next one will have eyebrows.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just for you Julie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leeann,
He does have quite the eyebrows too!Monte's are long like Quincy's!Sometimes Quincy's completely disappear in the black topknot that goes in his mouth!Ewh.......yuk!Your Monte is a cute lil' duffer Leeann!:kiss:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well Cooper can't compete with that, but I still think he's snuggly with his fresh puppy cut face. Do these count as eyebrows?


Julie, I'm sorry to hear of you and your daughters thyroid problems. I too have been recently diagnosed with hypothyroid disorder and hyperparathyroid disease. Sound's like we'll have to come up with a new smiley with a slit throat! Take care and keep us posted.

Beverly


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beverly,

What a CUTE photo of Cooper!! Can we see one of Lilly too??

I hope you are feeling good these days and recovering well.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> I bet Lincoln's are really long........


Hi Julie! Here's a pic for you....when Lincoln's hair is down though, his head hair covers his brows a bit....

BTW, thanks for making my day with those Quincy pics. I just love him! I especially love the one of him on the tractor! He is a doll.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leann, Is that pic of the puppy Monte?? Absolutely adorable!! I swear he looks like Grandpa Munster!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute picture of Cooper!I love how his hair really frames out his eyes!He is a snuggly!


Sorry to read of your thyroid problems Beverly.It really messes you up!My daughter has a heart that races so much she is on heart meds....With mine--I'm a "B" with hormones all out of whack etc.--I think I know where the term "fat and sassy" came from.......someone with a hypo-thyroid!ound:Best of luck to you--I hope yours is resolved soon.:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jane said:


> Hi Julie! Here's a pic for you....when Lincoln's hair is down though, his head hair covers his brows a bit....
> 
> BTW, thanks for making my day with those Quincy pics. I just love him! I especially love the one of him on the tractor! He is a doll.


I can't get over how long Lincoln's eyebrows are!:eyebrows:He is such a sweet-faced guy!I think Lincoln would win the eyebrow contest!:kiss:eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Beverly, Cooper is a doll, I love his puppy cut and coloring.

I, too......would love a smiley with a slit throat. LOL

Health issues are NO fun, I have enough of them to last me a lifetime. I know how it feels  <insert slit throat smiley/frownie>

Kara


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, I missed this thread. Tully doesn't top the other kings & queens of this eyebrow competition, but maybe when he "grows up"?

Leeann, see the last photo here: when you weren't looking, that day when you couldn't find Monte for a spell... I dognapped Monte! Well, I been thinking they look pretty close, don't you? Wow, compare to your photo on first page, http://www.havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=46327&postcount=10 
and that signature photo you use too. 
Tully's hair is just barely getting long enough to topknot but we're having trouble getting anything to stay in. I would much prefer to see his eyes!

Tully is related to Beverly's Cooper, also in this thread.

Here's 3 puppy pics at just 8.5 weeks old, since everyone likes puppy pics. Then the one with blue leash is 5 months old. Then the last one is new this past weekend at nearly 7 months.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jim, those pictures are precious. #1 he's curious, #2 he's a tough guy, #3 he's a lovebug, #4 he's regal, and #5 he adorable.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Jim, those pictures are precious. #1 he's curious, #2 he's a tough guy, #3 he's a lovebug, #4 he's regal, and #5 he adorable.


# 6 he is sooooo tiny. What a cutie pie.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Tully is growing up to be a handsome guy.

Wow that last picture does look so much like my Monte. Tully looks like a little guy just like Monte also, how much does he weigh now? Monte is 8.5 months and weighs 9 lbs.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tully is getting so big and handsome! I love the emerging 'brows'. Sexy!

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tully is such a beautiful pup! I love those pictures of him and his :eyebrows:!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

So Jim-----------------------------------------------------------did you see Quincy's tractor picture?I noticed you never commented........just curious.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! Sure, he's bit on the small side, as is Minka; but he's nearly 9 lbs at 7 months, although seems like maybe slowing down lately?

Leeann, yes I'd noticed that Monte was also similarly sized too! Twins. The other day at 7 months he was 8.7 lbs. In case you're curious of personality, in comparison to our Minka, Tully is more feisty but also much bigger crybaby; more mischievous; and equally affectionate -- giving and receiving.

Julie, oh yes, saw them and admired. I like the tractor and was so glad it was old style rather than some newer shiny green & yellow plastic.

Thus far, I'd say Quincy is still King of Eyebrows.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My husband says the old pedal tractor is valuable...I don't know?He collects that type of stuff.Oh--you pictured a kids plastic play toy?LOL!:laugh:

I think Lincoln is the king of the eyebrows...but that's nice to say.Lincoln is older and more dignified!Quincy is just a hoot!He's fun.......


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK now I am really confused.. first I thought my third hav would be blue, then I thought red, chocolate with green eyes was in there too. But now I want my third to have eyebrows!!!! I love all these hav's giving Quincy a run for his money-- They are all adorable and sooo sweet.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There is just something about the eyebrows framing the eyes that I like!It seems to give them a real sophiscated look,make them fat,furry and funny--or in some---make them look like Andrew Jackson!:laugh:Or Herman Munster as someone else posted!:laugh:
Missy-You do need an eyebrow guy!:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> I think Lincoln is the king of the eyebrows...but that's nice to say.Lincoln is older and more dignified!Quincy is just a hoot!He's fun.......


That's sweet, Julie. But I'd agree that Quincy is the King of Eyebrows! The way they drape just makes them really stand out. And he is just SO photogenic!! A big kiss to Q from me! :kiss:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Too bad Valentino can't compete....wrong color and no eyebrows!


----------

